# Exister pour soi



## Voce

Salve!

Ho tradotto un articolo in cui un giornalista francese commenta la recente elezione della Svizzera a paese più felice del mondo.

A un certo punto, a proposito della società multiculturale, usa l'espressione "exister pour soi", che ho tradottoo letteralmente, ma senza convinzione. Qualcuno può suggerirmi una soluzione migliore oppure confermare la resa letterale?

Ecco di seguito il testo originale e la mia traduzione:

"Il y a véritablement la possibilité d’*exister pour soi*, en Suisse. C’est ce qui manque à la France et au système républicain. Sa mainmise plus importante sur le corps social, à travers notamment le contrôle des comportements religieux, crée une tension plus forte quant à la liberté d’exister et d’être dans le monde. La France n’accepte pas encore sa diversité. En Suisse, tout peut coexister".

"In Svizzera c'è veramente la possibilità di *esistere per sé*. È qualcosa che manca alla Francia e al sistema repubblicano. Il suo maggiore dominio sul corpo sociale, in particolare attraverso il controllo dei comportamenti religiosi, crea una tensione più forte per quanto riguarda la libertà di esistere e di essere nel mondo. La Francia non accetta ancora la sua diversità. In Svizzera, tutto può coesistere".

Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
Mi sembra che il significato sia identico nell'originale e nella tua traduzione. Speriamo che *Necsus *passi da questa parte per confermare...


----------



## Voce

Grazie, Matou!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Voce e Mato. 
Non posso dire che il significato mi sia chiarissimo, ma sono d'accordo con Matou. Forse "per sé stessi" può completare meglio la frase...


----------



## Marco346

Ciao a tutti.
Posso permettermi di suggerire "In Svizzera c'è varamente la possibilità di esistere senza condizioni"?
E noto anche – se il mio francese non è troppo arrugginito -  che nell'espressione "la liberté d’exister et d’être dans le monde", exister e être hanno un significato un po' diverso, mentre in italiano io recepisco "essere" come sinonimo di esistere, in questo contesto. Forse potrebbe essere: "la libertà di esistere e di trovare il proprio posto nel mondo"?
Saluti


----------



## adeborts

Ciao,

Nella mia opinione, in francese avrebbe dovuto dire "*exister comme soi*", "esistere come stesso".
Il significato è che una persona può avere un'identità, un'individualità: spirituale, filosofica, sociale, ecc.
L'estratto seguente mi determina per pensare così:

<< maggiore dominio....in particolare attraverso il controllo dei comportamenti religiosi...>>

Saluti


----------

